# John Wayne 1970 Variety Show Celebrating America's History



## Meanderer (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Lady (Jan 23, 2015)

Theres a few famous faces there that are no longer with us .,thanks for sharing


----------



## oldman (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks, Pilgrim.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow - doubt we'll ever see such an assemblage of talent again.

Dean STILL looked like he was soused.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 23, 2015)

Where is Kate Smith?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Where is Kate Smith?


Good question Nancy!  They were singin' her song!


----------

